# Does incline bench and cable cross overs build you inner chest?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: I want to build up my upper and inner chest, should I do incline presses and cable crossovers for this? Answer: YES! As well as flat barbell presses, decline barbell presses & dumbbell flyes. I do not say this because any of those exercises will actually target any specific region of your pectorial, cause [...]

*Read More...*


----------

